# mavs might get paul pierce?



## damaverick19 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'v read now in several diff sources that pierce is unhappy in boston and might not be there to much longer. While I doubt they would drop him right afterlosing walker, who knows? A few of the rumors mentioned dallas as the possible desination. Anybody here about this and what areur thoughts on it


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You're not going to get Pierce without trading Jason Terry or Josh Howard, and I'm sure you guys aren't interested in doing that.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

They can keep the Truth if they demand Howard be involved in the trade. 

Now Terry on the other hand....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I doubt the Mavs will get PP. If we have to give up Howard, then its not happening. The Mavs may consider Terry though.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

damaverick19 said:


> I'v read now in several diff sources that pierce is unhappy in boston and might not be there to much longer. While I doubt they would drop him right afterlosing walker, who knows? A few of the rumors mentioned dallas as the possible desination. Anybody here about this and what areur thoughts on it


That rumor has been floating around for awhile now.

If it involved Howard then there's not a chance. Donnie Nelson covets Josh Howard like a leprechaun with his pot of gold. J-Ho isn't going anywhere.

Even if Pierce was unrestricted and we could pick him up without losing anyone I'm honestly not sure if he'd be good on the team. A guy like him is going to command a lot of shots and I wouldn't want his shots taking away from Dirk. If he was willing to take a secondary role to Dirk then maybe. I wouldn't want another star coming in and stunting the growth of our young players though.

And people who support the Mavericks should think real hard about what Jason Terry did for us in the last playoffs before being too willing to give him up.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I really like Terry and I'm not really willing to give him up. But If we were to able to get Pierce, and we had to choose between Terry and Howard, Terry would be the odd man out.


----------



## RocketFreak (Sep 4, 2005)

I'd then the MAvs would be foolish if they pass on Pierce just because they don't want to trade Howard. Josh Howard is a nice player, but that is all he is. Pierce is a all-starr and a change of teams would help him out. He has never played with another teamate with Dirk's talent. Dirk and Pierce would be right up there with Yao and T-Mac. The Rockets, Spurs and MAvs would be the best of the West if that trade went through. As a Rocket fan I hope that it does not happen. Dirk and Peice would be damn scary.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Difference is that Pierce needs to have to ball to get his numbers. The Truth is one of my favorite players but Josh Howard can get all his numbers with out dominating the ball. He's a Shawn Marion type player. He boards like a mad man, runs the floor, gets plenty of put backs on the offensive boards, and plays great D. Paul would be a decent addition but he'd wouldn't be worth risking or trading away the chemistry that Howard brings to our team and how well he fits already.


----------



## RocketFreak (Sep 4, 2005)

Peice and Dirk might jell together. If they do there is no reason why the Mavs could not wind up in the Finals. Yea it could be risky, but it could also rep big rewards. I'd go for it if I was the Mavs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Mavs are better off without Pierce. He needs the ball more and he doesnt rebound as well as Howard IMO. Howard will give you points and his points come easy. He plays great defense too. Pierce is just a superior scorer.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Difference is that Pierce needs to have to ball to get his numbers. The Truth is one of my favorite players but Josh Howard can get all his numbers with out dominating the ball. He's a Shawn Marion type player. He boards like a mad man, runs the floor, gets plenty of put backs on the offensive boards, and plays great D. Paul would be a decent addition but he'd wouldn't be worth risking or trading away the chemistry that Howard brings to our team and how well he fits already.


Bingo. That is exactly how I feel about it. I like Pierce...have always liked him. I'm a Celtics fan from back in the day. But I think Howard fits better with this team, especially with his D that we can use by putting him on the opponents 2-3 man.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> In regards to Pierce being on the block, Donnie Nelson, GM of the Mavs:
> 
> Donnie says talk of the Celtics' Paul Pierce being available is "pie in the sky.'' He adds, "I don't think you can ever say for sure you're done; what if a great opportunity is dumped into our laps? But Paul ain't going anywhere.''


..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

RocketFreak said:


> I'd then the MAvs would be foolish if they pass on Pierce just because they don't want to trade Howard. Josh Howard is a nice player, but that is all he is. Pierce is a all-starr and a change of teams would help him out. He has never played with another teamate with Dirk's talent. Dirk and Pierce would be right up there with Yao and T-Mac. The Rockets, Spurs and MAvs would be the best of the West if that trade went through. As a Rocket fan I hope that it does not happen. Dirk and Peice would be damn scary.



Howard fits a role on the team though. If you read what Mark Cuban has said about the direction of the team, then I think you would understand. The Mavs of 2-3 years ago were about loading up with talent and finding some way to put it all together with little concept of guys having a role within the team and what not. Josh Howard is their dirty work player, and he can't be replaced really. Paul Pierce is a damn good player, but what's so special about him that would take the Mavs to contenders? Pierce is a scorer, and the Mavs don't have problems scoring. Think of Bruce Bowen on the Spurs. Talent wise, wouldn't you trade Bruce Bowen for someone like, say, Corey Maggette? If I was the Spurs, I sure as hell wouldn't do that. Same sort of concept here. Talent wise there's not many players better than Pierce, but Josh Howard is a pretty valuable player himself, even moreso because of the roster the Mavs have. Plus, probably the biggest issue of all, Howard's salary is nothing compared to Pierce's, so then you have to start adding more good players on the Mavs side to make the figures work out, and by then it's useless. The Mavs aren't going to trade multiple pieces of their team for Paul Pierce.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

RocketFreak said:


> Peice and Dirk might jell together. If they do there is no reason why the Mavs could not wind up in the Finals. Yea it could be risky, but it could also rep big rewards. I'd go for it if I was the Mavs.



dude you act like the mavs CAN'T SCORE. we dont need no more damn scoring. we got guys who can handle that. quis when healty can put up 30 on any given night. terry too stack too. dirk too. josh can do it. the mavs dont need pierce. we don't need no more stars. we got enough scoring. hell we was top five in the league last year in scoring. heck we need another scorer for/


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

mff4l said:


> dude you act like the mavs CAN'T SCORE. we dont need no more damn scoring. we got guys who can handle that. quis when healty can put up 30 on any given night. terry too stack too. dirk too. josh can do it. the mavs dont need pierce. we don't need no more stars. we got enough scoring. hell we was top five in the league last year in scoring. heck we need another scorer for/


Scoring in general we don't need, you're right. What we could seriously use is a post scoring threat. We have no post players, unless Dirk really adds to his game during the offseason/training camp.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Scoring in general we don't need, you're right. What we could seriously use is a post scoring threat. We have no post players, unless Dirk really adds to his game during the offseason/training camp.



actually we don't. quis posts up. he just aint do itmuch last year cause he was hurt. dirk has been working on a hook shotand low post moves for about 3 years. he's gonna start posting up this year. Also dampcan be somewhat effective in the post. Josh powell has a decent low post game as well and stackhouse draws doubles down in the post. the only thing the mavs are really lacking is a spot up 3 point wing man.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

mff4l said:


> the only thing the mavs are really lacking is a spot up 3 point wing man.


Terry, KVH, Dirk, Devin?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Terry, KVH, Dirk, Devin?



terry and harris arfe pgs who feed th e wings who are spotting up. kvh is too injury prone and dirk is takign less and less 3s everyyear and will be on the blocks mor this upcming seasn


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

mff4l said:


> terry and harris arfe pgs who feed th e wings who are spotting up. kvh is too injury prone and dirk is takign less and less 3s everyyear and will be on the blocks mor this upcming seasn


Part of the reason we have Christie is to relieve Terry and Devin to come off screens and set up for jumpers.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Doesn't anyone remeber what Terry did to us two years ago in Atlanta towards the end of the season? He knocked down a boat load of threes and ended up with 40 points for the night and the win. He can shoot. Christie's here to free him to do what he does do very well.. score.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

stevemc said:


> Doesn't anyone remeber what Terry did to us two years ago in Atlanta towards the end of the season? He knocked down a boat load of threes and ended up with 40 points for the night and the win. He can shoot. Christie's here to free him to do what he does do very well.. score.


And what he did FOR us in the playoffs just a few months ago.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He's like a more consistant NVE.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Look at what Terry did in his first playoffs ever:

17.5 ppg 4.2 rpg 4.6 apg on .506 shooting including .491 from 3-pt range.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Those might be his stats next season with an increase in assists.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The big rumor now is PP going to Denver for Nene and Andre Miller. I think this helps them with their Shooting Guard problem, but I'm not convinced how Melo and Paul would play together.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Both require the ball to be effective but I do like the trade for them.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I cant see this trade going through. Maybe thats why they signed Earl Watson. Denver loses a lot of depth. Carmelo and PP wont be a good combination, IMO. Why are the Celtics stacking up on all these guards?


----------

